# rspamd statt amavis/spamassassin



## somnium (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab in den letzten Wochen Erfahrungen mit rspamd gesammelt und bin absolut begeistert. Nun würde ich gern rspamd auch auf dem Mailserver meines ISPC-Multiserver-Setups aufsetzen. Generell kein Problem, ein paar Änderungen an Postfix und Amavis bekomme ich hin, aber wie mache ich das ganze so, dass mir das nächste ISPC-Update nicht wieder alles zerschießt?
Wegen der benutzerindividuellen Spamregeln etc muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen, das nutzt kaum jemand. Die DKIM-Keys müssten auch 1zu1 mit rspamd laufen. Gibt es schon Pläne für rspamd-Unterstützung in ISPC? Hat es schon jemand am laufen?

VG
Marc


----------



## somnium (2. Okt. 2017)

Ich habe es nun so gelöst: Amavis wird nur noch für ausgehende Mails (Outbound Spam + DKIM) verwendet. Eingehende Verbindungen werden komplett über rspamd geleitet . Minimale Änderungen an main.cf und master.cf genügten. Habe allerdings noch nicht die ISPC-Templates angepasst, das muss ich mir noch anschauen.
Werde mir auch noch anschauen wie ich die benutzerdefinierten Black- und Whitelists in rspamd Implementiere, das hat aber keine hohe prio bei mir.
Zwischenfazit: läuft super!


----------



## schickel (6. Nov. 2017)

@somnium
Kannst du in kurzen Schriten bescreiben, wie du die Umstellung gemacht hast?
Wäre klasse, wenn die DEVs auf rspamd wechseln könnten


----------



## pilgrims (11. Nov. 2017)

Wie ist der Unterschied zu vorher? Kannst du Mengenangaben oder andere qualitative Aussagen machen, um eine bessere Einschätzung zur Wirkung zu bekommen?


----------



## alhazred (11. Jan. 2018)

Wie sind die ersten Erfahrungen nach 3 Monaten? Ich finde die Optionen von rspamd über die Oberfläche ganz schick. 
Kann man die WebUI auch als normaler User nutzen (um zum Beispiel Mails in der Quarantäne sich anzuschauen). Das wäre dann eine Alternative für mich wenn mal wieder Bad Header Mails rausgefiltert werden und diese zugestellt werden sollen.


----------



## somnium (11. Jan. 2018)

Läuft super stabil, ist sehr flexibel zu konfigurieren und sehr viel schneller als Amavis+Spamassassin, wobei ich Amavis noch als Schnittstlle für die 3 Virenscanner drin habe. 
Die WebUI ist zur Administration oder Fehlersuche, Enduser sind da nicht vorgesehen (zumindest wüsste ich nicht wie/wo).


----------



## planet_fox (23. März 2018)

Hi mich würde eine Anleitung dafür interessieren, hast du dazu was ?


----------



## schickel (23. März 2018)

Hi,

ich bin nun seit Januar auf Rspamd umgestiegen und ohne ISPConfig.

Habe einen neuen Server installiert (Arch Linux), PostfixAdmin, Dovecot, Rspamd. Installation und Konfiguration war etwas zeitintensiv, aber das Resultat ist umso besser.

ACHTUNG: Nachfolgend meine exklusiven Erfahrungen und Eindrücke, die vielleicht nicht auf alle zutreffend sind und nicht maßgebend sind.

Rspamd ist in der Spamerkennung im Vergleich zum spamassassin/amavis deutlich besser. Es hat mehr Module integriert, die einfach nur funktionieren und in meiner Mailbox kommt so gut wie kein SPAM mehr an. Vorher hatte ich täglich ca 8 bis 10 Mails in denen behauptet wird, dass man mit Bitcoins und anderen dingen viel Geld machen kann. 

Dabei habe ich mit viel kleinarbeit versucht dagegen zu arbeiten. Fail2Ban, postfix-blacklisten manuell gepflegt usw usw. Alles mit sehr geringem Erfolg.

Jetzt bekomme ich wenns hoch kommt in der Woche 1 oder 2 Mails dieser Art. Und wenn, dann verschiebe ich diese in den SPAM-Ordner und Rspamd "lernt" diese als SPAM und diese kommen einfach nicht mehr durch.

Es lohnt sich definitiv, auf Rspamd umzustellen. Wäre cool, wenn die Jungs von ISPConfig diesen Wechsel vollziehen könnten.

Mailcow hat dies z.B. auch enthalten. Da das System hauptsächlich auf Mail spezialisiert ist, fehlen dort die ein-klick-einrichtungen für Webserver. Für mich ist Mailcow auch nicht in die engere Wahl gekommen, weil alle Dienste auf Docker basieren, Nginx als Webserver verwendet wird. Natürlich kann man die Administrationsoberfläche mit Nginx unter einem anderen Port laufen lassen und dann mit einem Apache und Proxy betreiben. Aber die volle Kontrolle neuerer Versionen ist dann nicht ganz gegeben, außer man will sich da die Mühe machen, alles manuell zu betreuen. Dann kann man doch gleich alles von null aufbauen, man weiß wie der Hase läuft und hat alles unter seiner Kontrolle.

War jetzt viel Text, aber das sind meine Eindrücke und meine Meinung. Jeder hat andere Anforderungen und Vorstellungen und sollte dann für sich den besten Weg finden


----------



## Till (23. März 2018)

ISPConfig wird auch auf Rspamd umsteigen. Du kannst auch jetzt schon rspamd in ISPConfig recht einfach nutzen, dafür musste Du es im Grunde nur installieren, die amavis config in main- und master.cf auskommentieren und die config für rspamd einfügen. Dafür muss man also nichtd en Server neu installieren. Der Spamfilter wäre bei der einfachen Variante dann natürlich für alle user an. Wenn Rspamd offiziell integriert ist dann kann man ihn natürlich wie gehabt auch ausschalten pro Konto und die scorees vorgeben.


----------



## schickel (23. März 2018)

@Till: Das sind gute Nachrichten 

Aber ich wollte schon länger weg vom Debian und so habe ich dann den "harten" Schnitt mit der Neuinstallation und dem Serverumzug auf ein günstigeres Angebot gemacht  

Werde aber mit einem Auge die Entwicklung von ISPConfig beobachten.


----------



## dmenne (17. Apr. 2018)

... und die config für rspamd einfügen ....

Ich hatte in main.cf

content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

und in master.cf

amavis     unix  -       -       y       -       2       smtp
    -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
    -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
    -o smtp_bind_address=

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche config für rspamd da reinkommt? Webinterface  und Status von rspamd sind ok.


----------



## somnium (18. Mai 2018)

Hi,
etwas spät, aber vielleicht noch hilfreich:

```
milter_protocol = 6
milter_default_action = accept
smtpd_milters = inet:127.0.0.1:11332
milter_mail_macros = i {mail_addr} {client_addr} {client_name} {auth_authen}
non_smtpd_milters = inet:127.0.0.1:11332
```


----------



## dmenne (18. Mai 2018)

Danke. Immer noch interessant, ich hatte das Problem verschoben, weil Till schrieb, dass das in Zukunft implementiert wird.


----------



## somnium (18. Mai 2018)

@Till: Ich finde es super, dass ISPC bald rspamd offiziell unterstützen wird. Kann ich bei der Integration bzw. Konfiguration helfen?


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2018)

Ich denke ich habe da schon eine funktionierende integration, die stammt aber aus einer stark modifizierten ISPConfig version eines contributors. Ich muss den code mal checken und backporten. Im Moment bin ich aber voll mit DSGVO Update für ISPConfig und die Websites beschäftigt, wird also noch ein wenig dauern.


----------



## gOOvER (24. Mai 2018)

Evtl hilft das ja wem 

https://words.bombast.net/rspamd-with-postfix-dovecot-debian-stretch/


----------



## planet_fox (2. Juli 2018)

Hi 

wie verhält sich denn das nach der isntallation mit den Junk Ordnern und dem Lernen von Spam und Ham


----------



## somnium (2. Juli 2018)

Läuft, siehe hier:
https://rspamd.com/doc/tutorials/


----------



## planet_fox (2. Juli 2018)

ok dann blöd gefragt ausser dem durch gehgen der rspamd Howto nix zu ändern im isp3  ???


----------



## somnium (2. Juli 2018)

Ich mache es so, dass ich HAM- und SAM-Ornder für Konten automatisch anlegen lasse. Ich sortiere aber keine SPAM-Mails in den SPAM-Ordner - hinterher bin ich Schuld wenn eine Mail dort einsortiert und übersehen wird. Ein Cronjob schaut dann in SPAM und HAM und lernt daraus.


----------



## somnium (5. Sep. 2018)

@Till 
Gibt es ein Update bgzl der offiziellen rspamd-Integration? Gibt es vielleicht sogar schon eine öffentliche alpha- oder beta-Version?


----------



## Till (6. Sep. 2018)

Ich habe den code einer rspamd implementierung von einem ISPConfig branch einer anderen Firma zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, den muss ich aber noch testen und and ISPConfig 3.1.x anpassen.


----------

